# my tanks



## rich (May 22, 2010)

just some pics of my cichlid collection ... lol sorry poor pics damn cheap phone pics where taken 5 months ago ...gotta get a good camera


----------



## rich (May 22, 2010)

some more old pics


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice fishies.....some not too bad for a phone cam


----------



## rich (May 22, 2010)

more old pics plus my ventrails colony


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

wow looks nice Rich!!!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

nice. I'd love to get an O. Ventralis group going.

W

P.S. Re 'good camera'. I just got a cheap $80 camera (Fuji AV130) that takes full HD video plus 14 megapixel camera. It works great, and the pictures are nicer than my high end DSLR, in many ways.


----------



## rich (May 22, 2010)

*some new pics*

my duboisi colony and Cyphotilapia gibberosa (Bismark)colony


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice fish.


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

what kind of substrate you got in your tanks? Love the black


----------

